# Favorite shows?



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

Got any favorite TV and/or web shows?

Mine are Fringe, Dr. Who, Falling Skies, The Walking Dead, and Attack of the Show

Also, I'm a Brony so MLP:FIM is in my top 10


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Dont really watch many shows, prefer movies or music that i can play in the background while doing other things. The few shows i do watch are: Top Gear, Inuyasha (still one of my favorite anime's of all time), Full Metal Alchemist (close second to Inuyasha), and occasionally House.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

This is like one of those huge life pondering questions.

But I would have to say my favorite is Dexter. I also watch CSI Las Vegas, 24 (retired), House, and The Office (from the Scranton area so I dont have much of a choice).


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Psych and Burn Notice


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

entourage,weeds, trueblood, boardwalk empire,dexter and breaking bad.


----------



## iNfAMOUS702 (Jun 21, 2011)

Anything on the history channel pretty much...PTI...Jim Rome is burning...jersey shore(haha) ...storage wars....deadliest warrior....I really ain't into network programming anymore


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Family Guy, That 70's Show, Repo Games, American Pickers, Storage Wars, Top Shot, uh... not sure what else..


----------



## ras0787 (Jun 9, 2011)

Auction Hunters. Also Can't beat the classic Seinfeld.


----------

